# pkg create failing required shared library checks



## Xylene (Feb 14, 2018)

I currently am trying to create two binary packages using pkg create.

package 2 depends on shared libs from package 1

The problem I am running into with pkg create is that when I go to create a new pkg for the 2nd package it get failures about required shared library not being found.
Of course the library isn't found, it's because it is packaged in package 1, which isn't installed.  It seems that pkg create wants the libraries installed in order to pass this check.  Why does it matter? Shouldn't it only matter on install of the package?

Is there a way to work around this issue? It seems strange that I have to create package 1, install package 1, just so I can create package 2.


----------

